# $20 each 3 red bellied piranhas for sale Vancouver



## shrimpboy (Jul 12, 2010)

3 red bellies for sale one of em has a tiny rip on tail. 
20$ each they eat whatevers in the tank.
gotta get rid of em soon they all for $50

Location, West end, Richmond

778 987 8835


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

sent you a pm


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

If skrick doesn't take them and you need to get rid of them I can adopt them into my 170g p-tank.

If I do take them I need to know

-how big are they?
-what have you been feeding them?
-are they free of parasite?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

you can take them I have no room for another 100G just looked NICE Tank BTW


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

i think u should feed skrick to those pirahnas!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

are the bubblers inder the rocks or are those rock bubblers?


----------

